# I think I need a taller ladder...



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/photos/1118...s/5906213205672436177?authkey=CIPMtbDu3_Sp9gE


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, that's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

JStinson said:


> Wow, that's absolutely beautiful.


Thank you JStinson, it's 25 feet up. What I won't do for bees! :banana:


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

I do have to say those are some bee-utiful pictures. I really enjoyed the whole album there.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I did one about 20 the hard part doesnt. Come untill its time to take the box down when its full


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Harley Craig said:


> I did one about 20 the hard part doesnt. Come untill its time to take the box down when its full


Taking it down is a breeze with a game hoist, 4 to 1 ratio. Full deep feels like 12 lbs.


----------

